# Casa Fear Video 2008



## Casa Fear (Jan 2, 2009)

Here is my video from our yard haunt for 2008


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Wow, there was some nice things in there I haven't seen done before. Are you using any pneumatics or are they all motorized? In particular I love the thrashing brains zombie ground breaker. If not pneumatics, whats your secret  I'm sure inquiring minds want to know hehehe.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Great job !


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

So did any TOTs actually make it to the front door?

Very nice - lots of creepy things to draw the eye, and I really like the thunder/lightning effects you used. I agree with Terrormaster - that thrashing ground breaker is well done.


----------



## Casa Fear (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks for comments. Yes that ground breaker is a pneumatic. As a matter fact, I am working on a how-to video for it right now.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Everything looks amazing!! I'd love to see a series of behind-the-scenes or how-tos. Especially the thrashing groundbreaker. I love the moving vines at the end - just the creepiest!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

That ground breaker is to die for. Would like to see a how-to on that.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

thats amazing


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

loved it!


----------



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

Super effective overall. The vines were most unsettling!


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Super cool! The whole thing, just awesome.


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Love it. Great movement and art work.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Very NICE Casa!!! Welcome to the ever more awesome haunt forum...Love your ground breaker....please show us more


----------



## HouseBloodthorn (Aug 16, 2007)

Man, the bar gets raised every year around here.

Animation without overkill is truly something to behold. And my compliments as well on the vines. Subtle yet creepy as all getout.

Very well done.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Holy Crap! I was nervous just watching that video, I kept expecting something to jump out at me! I agree with everyone else, the thrashing zombie is awesome, super scary. I think that even as an adult, I would walk with a wide berth around that one! Great job, extremely scary!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Me "Ok new personal challenge - build a thrashing zombie ground breaker without pneumatics. " Inner Logic "Yah, good luck with that sir."


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Casa Fear said:


> Thanks for comments. Yes that ground breaker is a pneumatic. As a matter fact, I am working on a how-to video for it right now.


Awesome! I was going to ask for a tutorial. That thing was fantastic!
Great video of a great haunt!


----------



## Casa Fear (Jan 2, 2009)

I posted a how-to video in the...well...How-To section.


----------



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

OK, so how did you do those vines?


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

It all looks great.....all that movement!How about how did you do the grave and the zombies movement.
I love the ground breaker BEST movement of any groundbreaker.


----------



## the_PROCRASTINATOR (Oct 14, 2006)

Very nice indeed! 5 Stars!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Love your haunt. What was under the cloth in front of the grave? You have some really awesome props, and a great looking cemetery.


----------

